# Another bacon thread



## Texan4ut (Feb 23, 2019)

I bought a pork belly at Costco, cut in thirds. weighed out cure sugar and salt for each package and added it to the bag. Then I added black pepper to one bag, sweet and smokey seasoning to another and Cajun seasoning to the last one. I will either have 9 pounds of mistake or 9 pounds of yum


----------



## Bigtank (Feb 23, 2019)

What % of salt  and spices did you use? Did you use Tender Quick or Prague #1 for the cure?


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Feb 23, 2019)

I bought one at Costco also ,ordered Prague #1 &a digital scale on Amazon  ,they were supposed to  arrive today but have not.  Looks like I will be waiting until Monday to start my bacon


----------



## Texan4ut (Feb 23, 2019)

Cure #1 and used the calculator posted on here. I got out my scale I use to measure gun powder when I reload ammo. Figured it would be pretty accurate.


----------



## Tex1911 (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm betting on 9 lbs of yummy yum yums. Just follow some of the procedures in this forum and you will be enjoying it in no time. The 1st batch I did (years ago) turned out way to salty. Soaking it in cold water could not erase the salt. But I didnt know about this forum when I did that. Rookie mistake. But I did have some great meat for the beans, including green beans. This forum has helped me become a better cook in many many ways. 

Just be patient and dont rush the process.


----------



## Watson (Mar 1, 2019)

I did the same thing today.  Costco had these on sale at $2.60 a pound. 
I'll be watching your progress as I am about a week behind you.


----------



## Texan4ut (Mar 11, 2019)

Letting mine go a few more days as I am building my cold smoke house. That about done so probably taking out tomorrow rinse do the test piece then a couple of days in the fridge


----------



## Texan4ut (Mar 15, 2019)

Today was day 19 and I removed the bacon from the bags and rinsed them. I did a taste test by cutting a small piece off and frying. The cajun coated one was a little salty but not too bad, the smokey sweet seasoned one was perfect as was the pepper coated one. I am guessing the added salt in the cajun seasoning was the reason it was more salty. Now I have them in the fridge for a couple of days. 1st picture is the cajun, 2nd is the sweet and smokey, 3rd is the pepper.


----------



## dernektambura (Mar 15, 2019)

Texan4ut said:


> Cure #1 and used the calculator posted on here. I got out my scale I use to measure gun powder when I reload ammo. Figured it would be pretty accurate.


man..  don't compare cure #1 and gunpowder..lol...
 You reloading amo with enough gunpowder to kill... right? lol..


----------



## Texan4ut (Mar 19, 2019)

It's smoking day. Been in the fridge for 3 says. Hung up in the new smoke house I built. been running tests on smoke haven't been real pleased with th amount of smoke till today. So here we go.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2019)

Oh Yeah!!
Looks Great!
Nice Job!
Like.
Be back to see it sliced.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2019)

Need pics. of said new smokehouse.....or do you have a build thread posted already???

Bacon looking good with smoke rolling on it. I have slabs that hit the smokehouse weds. night.


----------



## Texan4ut (Mar 19, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Need pics. of said new smokehouse.....or do you have a build thread posted already???
> 
> Bacon looking good with smoke rolling on it. I have slabs that hit the smokehouse weds. night.


I have a build thread I need to update it with final pictures. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cold-smoker-size.284668/


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2019)

Good deal...thanks for posting...keep us updated on your build.


----------



## Texan4ut (Mar 20, 2019)

Here is what the bacon looks like this morning has a good color. Probably 18-20 hours.


----------



## Texan4ut (Mar 26, 2019)

I bought a Chef's Choice 615A. Put it to use today. Sliced the 1st of three slabs today. Bacon was really good. I did have some issues slicing as in the slicer didn't want to slice all the way through the slab leaving a bottom piece I had to keep cutting off any idead on that fix appreciated.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2019)

Texan4ut said:


> I bought a Chef's Choice 615A. Put it to use today. Sliced the 1st of three slabs today. Bacon was really good. I did have some issues slicing as in the slicer didn't want to slice all the way through the slab leaving a bottom piece I had to keep cutting off any idea on that fix appreciated.




Try putting the Bacon in the Freezer for 3 or 4 hours just before slicing, to get rid of that flap.

Bear


----------



## Texan4ut (Mar 26, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Try putting the Bacon in the Freezer for 3 or 4 hours just before slicing, to get rid of that flap.
> 
> Bear


That's what i figured the 1st half I didn't have too much trouble as the bacon was right out of the fridge. I will have to figure out something I don't have enough freezer space at the moment. Had a good deer season.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 26, 2019)

Texan4ut said:


> That's what i figured the 1st half I didn't have too much trouble as the bacon was right out of the fridge. I will have to figure out something I don't have enough freezer space at the moment. Had a good deer season.


What Bear said , and most slicers do that . So slice a few then flip it over ,,, slice a few and flip . Keep repeating . 
That info came from Pop's by the way . That's how I do it now . No issues . 
Bacon looks really good .


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 26, 2019)

Yep...^^^^^what chops and Bear said...


----------

